# Pics of my baby with H&R Cup Kit installed!



## projeKT 330Ci (May 9, 2003)




----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Looks great !!! 

What size wheels & tires do you have ?

Also, any close up's of the wheels ? They look sweet :thumbup:


----------



## projeKT 330Ci (May 9, 2003)

AF330i said:


> *Looks great !!!
> 
> What size wheels & tires do you have ?
> 
> Also, any close up's of the wheels ? They look sweet :thumbup: *


Thanks! 
18x8 front and 18x9 back

close up of dirtyness:


----------

